# Got a Tag.........



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

got my tag for Idaho this year (07) Get ready for pics in Oct-early Nov, I am really excited, got my tag the other day

it is first come first serve for Elk starting dec 1, 06 (for the 07 season)

I am going to use a 300 win mag and see what happens, there may be really big pics with a s?:_eatin grin on my face.......otherwise me and a bent-barrel mad as a hornet, either way pics will be here Nov..

I know...........way too excited in Jan, but cant save the excitment til Oct.


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

:beer: Way to go! Cant wait for the pics!


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

32 days left, 
talked with the guy yesterday, he is seeing a lot of Elk already. says that the city folk will move most of the ones he is seeing away, but "we are going after the big ones, where the city folk don't go" blood bubbled pretty good when he said that. he told me to make sure that I am not going to miss cause it is a long walk back empty handed.


----------

